# Nawaz Sharif Medical College



## pachee (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey 
can someone provide information about Nawaz Sharif Medical College in Gujrat like..the environment, faculty, hostels, education, student life etc. I searched but there seems to be no substantial info provided about it on the forum. Please help!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

pachee said:


> Hey
> can someone provide information about Nawaz Sharif Medical College in Gujrat like..the environment, faculty, hostels, education, student life etc. I searched but there seems to be no substantial info provided about it on the forum. Please help!


Nawaz Sharif Medical college is part of Univrsity of gujrat. All the information is on UOG's web. Nawaz Sharif Medical college is new and only the college in gujrat. NSMC is using UOG hostels. Market, mosqe and all other [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']facilities are in there.[/FONT]
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']For admission they have to nothing to do with it; you have to contect to HEC Islamabad. Pakistani students UHS. Other info UOG's web. Good luck Allah may help you:happy: [/FONT]
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif'][/FONT]


----------



## saraaltaf (Nov 23, 2009)

Umm are yu still interested in knowing about NSMC...i can help.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

same here : ) PM if anything


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

saraaltaf said:


> Umm are yu still interested in knowing about NSMC...i can help.


Can you tell me about NSMC? hostel life and environment etc. i am having a hard time choosing between NSMC and KMSMC


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

pachee said:


> Hey
> can someone provide information about Nawaz Sharif Medical College in Gujrat like..the environment, faculty, hostels, education, student life etc. I searched but there seems to be no substantial info provided about it on the forum. Please help!


poor faculty! infact lmost no faculty!


----------

